# New Forgeworld Voss Pattern Lightning



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Following the Saint-Saen Crusade’s liberation of twelve worlds in the Segmentum Obscurus, STC patterns were recovered for an air superiority fighter, smaller and more agile than the iconic Thunderbolt. The Lightning has since been disseminated to other worlds with strong ties to the Imperial Navy – notably Bakka and Hydraphur – and production has recently begun within the Segmentum Solar, resulting in the Voss Pattern Lightning Strike Fighter.

The ‘Strike’ variant of the Lightning is equipped with a potent armament of six Hellstrike missiles as well as its twin-linked lascannon, fulfilling a dedicated ground attack role. Designed by Daren Parrwood, the Voss Pattern Lightning Strike Fighter is a detailed multi-part resin kit, supplied with a twin-linked lascannon and six Hellstrike missiles. This model is fielded using the rules for the Lightning, which can be found in Imperial Armour Aeronautica.This model is available to pre-order now for despatch from the 4th of January.
From BOLS

And...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

No! No! No! Damn you Forge World! :read:


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Its not fair, why so pricey. I could probably buy the same scale airfix spitfire kit for under half of that. Actually hmm......


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Much better, never liked the old one.


----------



## Decho (Dec 2, 2012)

deathwatch27 said:


> Its not fair, why so pricey. I could probably buy the same scale airfix spitfire kit for under half of that. Actually hmm......


Actually more like an eighth that, a 1/48th spitfire can be had for less than a tenner, you can get a Revell 1/32nd one for about £12. Resin casting process is undeniably more expensive though, what with miscasts and such, as well as using more material, still silly though.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Eh, it's a pretty kit, but I've been crossing my fingers for either more HH or Necrons. Though the ever-tempting urge to build a FW IG army too is quite strong... but I'm pretty sure my wife would divorce me


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I really liked the old design, but this even better. Good job FW!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Boc said:


> Eh, it's a pretty kit, but I've been crossing my fingers for either more HH or Necrons. Though the ever-tempting urge to build a FW IG army too is quite strong... but I'm pretty sure my wife would divorce me


HH or Necrons should be hitting any time now if the leaked images are to be believed.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Boc said:


> Eh, it's a pretty kit, but I've been crossing my fingers for either more HH or Necrons. Though the ever-tempting urge to build a FW IG army too is quite strong... but I'm pretty sure my wife would divorce me


Elysians would be the undoing of my marriage..... :laugh:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

deathwatch27 said:


> Its not fair, why so pricey. I could probably buy the same scale airfix spitfire kit for under half of that. Actually hmm......


I'm thinking Stuka or F-4U Corsair for about a 10th of the price.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Boc said:


> Eh, it's a pretty kit, but I've been crossing my fingers for either more HH or Necrons. Though the ever-tempting urge to build a FW IG army too is quite strong... but I'm pretty sure my wife would divorce me





Tawa said:


> Elysians would be the undoing of my marriage..... :laugh:


Other than the obvious downfalls of divorce, here's something to think about. What if they got your models when the assets were divided?

The model does look nice. But I can barely afford GW, let alone FW for most kits.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> Other than the obvious downfalls of divorce, here's something to think about. What if they got your models when the assets were divided?


Woah! Hold it right there buddy! :stop:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Pfft I'de be stashing my models in the woods before the hearing.


----------

